# Xmas LEEK meet Sun 16th Dec, 3pm curry & then 6pm at B/W



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................

Xmas Curry!!

As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 16th Dec.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 

...................









.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. Renton72
3. BAMTT
4. dave_uk
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. Renton72
3. BAMTT
4. dave_uk
5. a18eem
6 Nando

P.S Chris don't dress like this for the curry house again please!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stick me down for both please big boy.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down for both please big boy.


 :-* :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Me too pls, how was your holiday Chris ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Me too pls, how was your holiday Chris ?


Check his piccies out on facebook :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Me too pls, how was your holiday Chris ?


Fantastic thanks mate. Miami is a great place, Lambos and Porches are two a penny. Quite a few Scoobies as well.

Ill tell you all about it at the next meet.

See you ten

Chris


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Add me for both please 

See you all in a few weeks.

Dave


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all :!: 
Put me down for the pub...I fancy a turkey dinner.
See you all next month :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok guys your on the list!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John apologies, i was going through a pile of things to do and found the envelope with Kens number thing in it

Will post today

Tony


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

Can't make this one as Soph's nan is having a dinner that day.
I know which one I'd rather go to but I think it would get me in a bit of trouble! :roll:

Have a good one!

Ant


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like I'll have to wait until next year to see you all - seems ages since I have been able to meet up!!!

Hopefully will be in Miami at the start of a South American adventure!

You'll all have to wait to see me most recent mod (clue they are red!)

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Hopefully will be in Miami at the start of a South American adventure!
> 
> You'll all have to wait to see me most recent mod (clue they are red!)
> 
> Kev


Kev,

I have just returned from Miami, what an excellent place. You lucky git!

Im guessing at the mods - Porche or Brembo brakes, or red leds imitiating an S5 under the lights?

See you in the new year.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Kev and Anthony see you guys next year then!! have a good xmas  :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

only 12 days till my early chrismas dinner! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I might need a lift on Sunday

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=17309 :lol: :lol:

O.T Chris you've got to give COD4 a go :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I might need a lift on Sunday
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=17309 :lol: :lol:
> 
> O.T Chris you've got to give COD4 a go :wink:


 :lol:

I see you are playing COD4 from xbox live. Im getting for xmas i think.

You need to get on Halo 3 :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I might need a lift on Sunday
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=17309 :lol: :lol:
> 
> O.T Chris you've got to give COD4 a go :wink:


 :lol:

I see you are playing COD4 from xbox live. i think Im getting it for xmas .

You need to get on Halo 3 :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I might need a lift on Sunday
> ...


tried Halo 3 did'nt get on with it :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Tony ken said thanks for sending his doo daa (Never saw it so not sure what it was :lol: )

See you all soon!!! 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

see you in Bluewater and don't forget my presents... :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John my internet/phone is not working at home, would you mind sending me a text if there are any changes to the itinery on Sunday

Thanks

Tony


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> see you in Bluewater and don't forget my presents... :roll:


Ok Ryan see ya there mate!!.......you wanted me to get you a Wii this year for each forum member that turns up didnt you????  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John my internet/phone is not working at home, would you mind sending me a text if there are any changes to the itinery on Sunday
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


No problem tony!! :wink:

If anything we can have a romantic meal for two :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John my internet/phone is not working at home, would you mind sending me a text if there are any changes to the itinery on Sunday
> ...


 [smiley=santa.gif] Cool


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> If anything we can have a romantic meal for two :-*


Ill be there, and spoke to Dave today, hes going as well.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > If anything we can have a romantic meal for two :-*
> ...


Cool 4 for dinner then  :wink: mmmmmm mixed grill!!!! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

looking forward to the curry this afternoon, not been there for 2 months!

Im having a real fuc**g hot one, a christmas blowback special!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> looking forward to the curry this afternoon, not been there for 2 months!
> 
> Im having a real fuc**g hot one, a christmas blowback special!


We'll i suppose it'll be like this again then !!!! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Is this how santa comes to your house on xmas eve chris??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to the curry this afternoon, not been there for 2 months!
> ...


At least we don't artificial aids :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Ill bring this with me as Tonys coming this afternoon!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Apparently the've fitted one of these above our usual table!!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > looking forward to the curry this afternoon, not been there for 2 months!
> ...


John , how come you dont have a chair??!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


It's nice to feeler taller than everyone else for a change  :lol: :wink:

You should know  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good meet John, that curry was probably the best ever  :lol:

Was a bit slippery on the way home


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Good meet John, that curry was probably the best ever  :lol:
> 
> Was a bit slippery on the way home


Yeah a bit naughty wasn't it!! 

Good to see everyone again,thanks for the krispy kremes Arif :wink:

Hope santa treats you well sophie [smiley=santa.gif]

See you all next year!!

Oh yeah Tony get on www.facebook.com :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys! A late happy new year to you all  
Me and Sophie have been away.
Is there another meet soon? Have I missed something :?: :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi guys! A late happy new year to you all
> Me and Sophie have been away.
> Is there another meet soon? Have I missed something :?: :roll:


There ya go! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 95#1116195

Happy new year guys!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

